
2020-02 Prague ISO C++ Committee Trip Report – C++20 is Done - butterthebuddha
https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/f47x4o/202002_prague_iso_c_committee_trip_report_c20_is/
======
Cu3PO42
I am actually weirdly excited about operator<=>. It doesn't allow you to do
anything fundamentally different or new, but it does help to reduce what is
essentially boilerplate code. And honestly C++ has enough of that already even
without comparison operators. For example, (copy/move)
(constructor/assignment), potentially arithmetic operators, each with an in-
place and an out-of-place version, etc.

